# Anyone use the new Boss Vbox spreader?



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking for a new spreader and was fishing for reveiws


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

Off you get one I would suggest the auger model. That's what I have, last amount of troubles with freeze ups over the chain.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Boss vbx 8000 is great.. not the auger.. salt get wet auger is a joke..
I have put 40 ton threw mine so far.. love it..
Went to buy 3 more of These Spreader s and they r back ORDERED for 4 Weeks


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Flawless440;1731455 said:


> Boss vbx 8000 is great.. not the auger.. salt get wet auger is a joke..
> I have put 40 ton threw mine so far.. love it..
> Went to buy 3 more of These Spreader s and they r back ORDERED for 4 Weeks


Can you elaborate on if salt is wet with boss auger?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

We have a chain drive. Had to change the gear oil boss messed up. 15 degrees yesterday and it froze up again. Pretty pissed off at this thing


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

alldayrj;1733000 said:


> We have a chain drive. Had to change the gear oil boss messed up. 15 degrees yesterday and it froze up again. Pretty pissed off at this thing


I guess you're not the only one..
Guy that works for me had the same problem. Had to send it back.
I don't understand how they screwed that up..
I got a saltdogg auger driven .. Never had a problem.. Gone through 40+ tons this season


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Did he get a refund? I am tempted to do that and get a western tornado. 

It still jammed after we changed the oil. Called ESI again and he said use synthetic this time. How many times should i shovel this thing out and change the oil out of my own pocket before its declared a lemon? It was always loaded 10 mins before spreading. Has only spread about 6 yards in its whole life


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fisher poly caster and never look back......


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Just bought a vbx this year. I was going to get one last year but they were out and the wait in January was 4 weeks. I'm glad I didn't because this year they did away with the chain. I'm stoked to use is this year. My brother uses a snow ex and some friends use the salt doggs in bed and they don't have problems. The new boss is the same and they say it's better than those. I'll post up on here when it actually snows here and I get to use it.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

just bought 3 hiniker stainless steel electric auger driven units. good bye to all of the engine / chain headaches. I hope


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

alldayrj;1733000 said:


> We have a chain drive. Had to change the gear oil boss messed up. 15 degrees yesterday and it froze up again. Pretty pissed off at this thing


What it was the gearbox and a very strong one at that had to thick of an oil in it. Boss reconized it and I took mine back to the dealer and they corrected it by changing the fluid to something lighter and works better. Boss does not make the gearbox just purchased it from another company. Any system will freeze up if it gets cold enough trick is to empty when you get home. I froze twice all last season and windshield wiper fluid got me back in service. I have the chain and like it but just had apair of vibrators installed for better help.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We got three last season, one auger and two chain, didn't use the auger one yet as it was replacing a 1.5 yard salt dogg model in an F250. The chain drives are awesome.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

spencers;1871780 said:


> Just bought a vbx this year. I was going to get one last year but they were out and the wait in January was 4 weeks. I'm glad I didn't because this year they did away with the chain. I'm stoked to use is this year. My brother uses a snow ex and some friends use the salt doggs in bed and they don't have problems. The new boss is the same and they say it's better than those. I'll post up on here when it actually snows here and I get to use it.


Looking to purchase a Boss V Box, they are selling both models in the Detroit area. Seems like a well built unit, dual vibrators, ease of working on and lots of plastic housing that protects the stainless components. Another nice feature is the lack of a steel frame that has the potential to rust. Only issue that I have is it's a new product and only been on the market I think about 2 years, don't really like being guinea pig testing lab. If anyone else has any further info, please feel free join in, thanks.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

boss75;1890893 said:


> Looking to purchase a Boss V Box, they are selling both models in the Detroit area. Seems like a well built unit, dual vibrators, ease of working on and lots of plastic housing that protects the stainless components. Another nice feature is the lack of a steel frame that has the potential to rust. Only issue that I have is it's a new product and only been on the market I think about 2 years, don't really like being guinea pig testing lab. If anyone else has any further info, please feel free join in, thanks.


I understand. When they first came out they had a problem where the oil weight was wrong and it was freezing up. That's if you had a chain driven one. I have the auger and I've used it once and so far I love it. I bought mine new so it has a 3 year warranty so I'm not worried. Boss plows are way sweet so what does that tell you about the salters? So far I love mine to death. My brother has a snow ex and I think he likes mine better. The controller is small and easy to use. I do like the dual vibrators just so if one quits on you, you at least have another one (as long as they both don't go out at the same time.) The only thing I don't like about it is how heavy they were. I wish I could just take mine out so I could go through a nice car wash, but instead I have to wash it by hand. I love the lights and how they have the dump switch on the outside of the salter. Easy to move the actual spindle to the side or just simply take it off if you need to tow a trailer.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

*3 year review*

So if anyone is looking for a long term durability review of a VBX8000 here it is.

We have ran 250+ ton of salt, and over 100 ton of salt/sand mix at 20% salt concentration.

I love the auger model and would never buy another spreader without getting an auger. It's the cleanest spreader on the market with zero maintenance. I've had some jam up's caused by frozen chunks and some stones in the sand mix. The boss will back the auger up and keep trying to clear the jam.

Only thing I wish it had was a hard cover to protect sides of truck when loading like western does.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The company I sub for has at least 50 VBX auger models, and they all seem to spread even the wettest salt we have. I have a saltdogg and mine froze up at least three times last year and I had to go to a car wash and power wash it out. The Boss spreaders spread the same salt I got with no problems at all. If I were to back up and do it over again I'd buy a VBX auger model in a heartbeat. Standard lights, and dual vibrators are nice.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

We have 1 8000 and 1 9000. Both are awesome. Our 8000 we bought in '13, so we had the same oil issue that everyone is referring to, worked great ever since the oil was changed tho. It's a solid product, just like their plows. We have the augers, i don't know why anyone would ever buy a chain when you have the option for an auger. The chain will need to be replaced eventually, and there is a lot more greasing involved. I don't even know why boss offers it as an option. Anyways, the dealer told me that there is one grease zerk on the back under the cover for the auger i believe, so there is ONE thing to do for maintenance, but that's it. Other than that, our '13 still looks brand new. 

The 9000 i think is exactly one foot taller and one foot longer than the 8000, and the grates on top are different. The 8000 has a central pivot point that is anchored to the inside of the box under the grate, therefore you can lift up either side to get inside if you need to, such as washing the inside. On the 9000, it doesn't give you the option to have an anchored central pivot point. You either have to have one side anchored or the other, or both, and the bolts are on the outside. Pretty stupid. Other than that, they are the same machine that I can see. Like I said, very reliable, we are very happy with them


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a 9000 and have used it about 15 times. Its chain drive and have had zero issues. Love the controller and the spread pattern is even both sides of the truck. Getting rid of our last 3 yard salt dogg for another vbx soon.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

DeVries;2103022 said:


> We have a 9000 and have used it about 15 times. Its chain drive and have had zero issues. Love the controller and the spread pattern is even both sides of the truck. Getting rid of our last 3 yard salt dogg for another vbx soon.


our new 9000 spreads evenly on both sides but i've noticed that our 8000 spreads heavy to the driver side and barely gets by the passenger side of the truck. not sure why this is happening and i'm almost positive it did not do this when we bought it brand new. i, however, like that it spreads heavy to the driver side so i can sweep under cars easier. either way it all depends on your spread technique, like i said, we love both


----------

